# Cage aggression?



## Chaoticss (Dec 28, 2013)

Does anyone know a way to deal with cage aggression? I have a new rat, she's a baby, four months at the very most. Outside of her cage she tends to be sweet and adventurous. She bit me once when she was hiding under a book shelf and I was trying to get her, but that's it. Once in her cage, she will bite anything that comes in biting range. She bites hard enough to draw lots of blood.

I have not had her for long, but I'm making sure to handle her outside the cage as much as possible. I just want to know if this aggression can be trained out of her. There is no way my parents will let me keep a cage aggressive rat, they are already upset with the biting.

Could it have anything to do with a small cage? I have not introduced her to Iris (my other rat) yet, and so I have her in a small temporary cage. If she and Iris bond I have a much bigger cage that has plenty of room for both of them. Does anyone think that having a bigger space will work? I let both my rats run around my room too.

My parents say I had about three days to figure it out, or else I have to give her back to the pet store. She a cute little ratty though, and I want to get her to warm up to me. I'd feel terrible taking her back.

Any tips or advice? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

How big is the cage?

If the doors are wide enough for you to maneuver, I would suggest emptying her cage and donning some gloves and begin handling her in the cage. She bites, boop her nose and tell her NO. don't let her own the space.


----------



## Chaoticss (Dec 28, 2013)

Her temporary cage is pretty small since it's not long term. The cage I use for Iris is about three feet long and two feet wide, as I'm going to be adding some levels to it soon. (It's the Super pet brand, I got it second hand from my uncle) 

I have some gloves, but I'm not 100% sure she can't bite through them so I'm a bit nervous. I'll give it a shot though.

I'm planning on letting Iris let around and let Violet explore the big cage to see if it lessens her aggression. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chaoticss (Dec 28, 2013)

I put her in the big cage, and she is having a ball running around and exploring. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

If she is territorial, a strange smelling cage could make it worse. Oven mitts might help.


----------



## Chaoticss (Dec 28, 2013)

She seems to be doing quite well. She hasn't bitten me when I pet her (with gloves on) and only once has she opened her mouth to bite. She seems to be enjoying the space


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

